# Two handed rod for sale



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

G Loomis Stream Dance Metolius 13'4'' #⅚ Spey asking 300$
In excellent condition - sock and tube included


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Know what the weight is?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

It is for a 5 / 6 spey line but the total weight of the rod is 6 ounces. Rio line selector suggest 400-450 grain for a Skagit head. I hope I answered the question.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I wouldn't try casting anything heavier than 350 grains on that rod.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

yup - thats the recommendation for a Scandi head


----------

